# Clinics/Live Birth Success 0ver 40



## Angels4Me (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi all

Does anyone have any opinions they would care to share on the best clinics for over 40's??  Im 43 and trying to concive no.1

thank you all


----------



## Angels4Me (Apr 8, 2006)

oops, meant to say, in London and/or Essex areas


----------



## Prettybrowneyes (Nov 17, 2008)

HI Angels4 

I'm in the same boat - it would be nice to know if there are any clinics that specialise in this: 

In addition : how many woman have fallen pregnant on their first attempt and using what methods


----------



## encore (May 27, 2004)

this is probably a good place to start

http://guide.hfea.gov.uk/guide/

if you search by region (say london) you can view the individual success rates for each clinic by method (icsi, ivf etc) and age, and compare to the national success rates.

some clinics (like the ARGC) don't let women cycle if their FSH is too high (for them, too high generally means over 10). But other clinics (like the Lister) aren't as strict when it comes to FSH.

I'm not sure of any restrictions clinics may have regarding treatment of single women, but something to consider also.


----------



## Angels4Me (Apr 8, 2006)

im looking at individual clinic results and hfea but seems quite hard to decifer with all the variables

thanks for replies


----------



## Prettybrowneyes (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks Encore

The link does help - which one to choose is another matter


----------

